# pipa croci pipes



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

heys guys, just won a pipa croci on ebay grant you i have everything from from savinelli stanwell peterson but never have tried one of these. got it for (compared to prices) a good deal 50.00. theyre beautiful but hows the smoking qualities?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I truly think that a pipes overall smoking quality is individual. With each and every pipe it all comes down to the luck of the ....ahem....errr.....draw.:bitchslap:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one - a Big Dan. HUGE pipe. It smokes just fine. My only concern is that after all this time (3 years), the finish is still as shiny as the day I bought it. It hasn't taken on a "smokers patina" at all. I wonder what they shined this thing up with? Varnish? But it smokes fine.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Where da pic, ya braggart!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

dajones said:


> Where da pic, ya braggart!


In my wee noggin! I should take a pic of it, though. Lying next to a tin of tobacco, it appears the entire tin contents would fit into the bowl. There's no rule against smoking a pipe larger than your head... is there? I hope not!


----------

